# Культурный раздел > Музыка >  Ваш любимый певец и певица.

## BiZ111

Кто       ?

----------


## Jemal

Алексей Горшенев ( гр. "Кукрыниксы" )

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*Андреа Бочелли* (_итал. Andrea Bocelli; 22 сентября 1958, Лайатико, Тоскана, Италия_) — итальянский оперный певец (тенор), исполнитель популярной музыки. Как и Лучано Паваротти, Бочелли популяризует оперное искусство среди широкого круга слушателей.

C детства испытывал проблемы со зрением, окончательно ослепнув в 12 лет.
Будучи подростком, Андреа выигрывает несколько вокальных конкурсов, а также становится солистом в школьном хоре. После окончания школы учится на юридическом факультете университета в Пизе, получает диплом юриста.

Для Бочелли, поглощенного оперной музыкой, мечтой и целью всей жизни стало желание быть великим тенором. Франко Корелли берет молодого человека в ученики. Это происходит в Турине, куда приезжает Андреа в поисках осуществления мечты. На этом карьера юриста была окончена. Таким образом молодой тенор начинает серьезное обучение вокалу днем, а по ночам зарабатывает себе на жизнь выступлениями в ресторанах.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Andrea Bocelli - Somos novios (Its impossible)* -   [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Alex



----------


## Alex

*Лучшие мелодии на свете. Все цвета классики (3CD) (2009)* 

Сборник: Лучшие мелодии на свете. Все цвета классики (3CD)
Год выпуска: 2009
Время звучания: 03:45:23
Жанр: Инструментал
Формат: FLAC (image + cue)
Качество: Lossless
Размер архива: 1239 мб
Треклист:
CD1 — Бессмертные мелодии



> 01. Энрико Тоселли — Серенада (National Philharmonic Orchestra / Charles Gerhardt)
> 02. Джузеппе Джордани — Caro Mio Ben (London Promenade Orchestra / Eric Hammerstein)
> 03. Франц Шуберт — Ave Maria (Claire Henry, National Philharmonic Orchestra / Charles Gerhardt)
> 04. Эдвард Григ — Лебедь (New Symphonie Orchestra of London / Eric Hammerstein)
> 05. Иоганн Себастьян Бах — Ария на струне соль (National Philharmonic Baroque Ensemble / Charles Gerhardt)
> 06. Антонин Дворжак — Юмореска (National Philharmonic Orchestra / Eric Robinson)
> 07. Антон Рубинштейн — Мелодия (Фа-Мажор) (National Philharmonic Orchestra / Charles Gerhardt)
> 08. Зденек Фибих — Поэма (London Promenade Orchestra / Eric Hammerstein)
> 09. Йозеф Гайдн — Серенада (Standchen) (London Promenade Orchestra / Eric Hammerstein)
> ...




CD2 — Лёгкая классика



> 01. Рональд Бинге — Елизаветинская серенада (National Philharmonic Orchestra / Charles Gerhardt)
> 02. Луиджи Томазини — Вариации на тему карнавала в Венеции (Paul Archibald (trumpet), National Philharmonic Orchestra / Charles Gerhardt)
> 03. Юлиус Фучик — Вход гладиаторов (National Philharmonic Orchestra / Charles Gerhardt)
> 04. Джоаккино Россини — Pas de six из оперы "Вильгельм Телль" (National Philharmonic Orchestra / Massimo Freccia)
> 05. Джонни Хейкенс — Серенада (Standchen) (National Philharmonic Orchestra / Douglas Gamley)
> 06. Бедржих Сметана — Танец комедиантов из оперы "Проданная невеста" (National Philharmonic Orchestra / Douglas Gamley)
> 07. Эмиль Вальдтейфель — Вальс (Tres Jolie Waltz) (National Philharmonic Orchestra / Massimo Freccia)
> 08. Франц Шуберт — Das Wandern Ist Des Muller's Lust (National Philharmonic Orchestra / Douglas Gamley)
> 09. Перси Гренджер — Сельские сады (London Promenade Orchestra / Eric Hammerstein)
> ...




CD3 — Классика при свечах



> 01. Рудольф Сочинский — Вена, Вена, город моей мечты (Wien, Wien, Nur Du Allein)
> 02. Франц Легар — "Вилия" из оперетты "Весёлая вдова"
> 03. Франц Легар — Dein ist mein ganzes Herz из оперетты "Страна улыбок"
> 04. Фредерик Шопен — Баллада №3
> 05. Жак Оффенбах — Баркаролла из оперы "Сказки Гофмана"
> 06. Джакомо Пуччини — "Зовут меня Мими" (Mi Chiamano Mimi) из оперы "Богема"
> 07. Джакомо Пуччини — "В ясный день желанный" (Un Bel Di) из оперы "Мадам Баттерфляй"
> 08. Автор неизвестен — Запретные игры (Jeux Interdits)
> 09. Иоганн Штраус-мл. — Хор монахинь из оперетты "Казанова"
> ...




Десятки чарующих мелодий, с любовью выбранных редакторами «Ридерз Дайджест» из «золотого фонда» классической музыки специально для Вас!
Объемный 28-страничный информационный буклет расскажет Вам много интересного о каждой композиции в этой коллекции. Вы узнаете интересные факты, историю создания и подчас весьма неожиданные детали обо всех мелодиях, которые включены в данную коллекцию.

Скачать (это внешка, к сожалению скачать нет возможности, да и на компе места нет):



> Скачать с uploading.com http://uploading.com/files/d5c18354/...siki_FLAC.rar/
> Скачать с letitbit.net http://letitbit.net/download/4127.a4..._FLAC.rar.html
> Скачать с turbobit.net http://turbobit.net/su9kzlimguq8.html
> Скачать с 4files.net http://4files.net/zc2.4db57a5a5748fbb855263633/
> Скачать с free-share.ru http://free-share.ru/485529/6334/Vse...ssiki_FLAC.rar

----------


## BiZ111

Из девушек очень нравится *Taylor Swift* и *Kate Voegele*

----------


## Justin

Ричард Невилл  и  Лара Фабиан

----------


## Lena Rubcova

Очень нравится Филип Киркоров, Селин Дион

----------


## ivanovich

Лиза Жерард очень хороша.

----------


## Kristallka

Олег Терновой, более известный как Terry — это певец, рэпер, актер, с недавнего времени участник лейбла Black Star, благодаря победе в проекте «Песни» на ТНТ. 
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

